# More on filter baskets for the Gaggia Classic



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all.... I have just recieved my recon Classic and what a smasher... no marks and works ok HOWEVER I have a problem.

Enclosed wirth the machine there are THREE filter baskets all different. I have measured the filter diameter (the holes) and they measure 25mm...30mm and 50mm across. The first and second are both the same depth and the third one is deeper. They all fit into the holder ok.

I did wonder if the smallest was for pods but I am led to believe that a pod filter is much shallower. As the instruction book only shows two filter baskets I am very confused.

Help will be very much appreciated.

Take care.... Frederick


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

is one a 2 pod holder?


----------



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Jough.... Yes... one has a large area of holes,another has fewer holes and the third has a small number of holes. The one with the smallest number of holes has a letter C imprinted on it. I have tried to use a Pod with the letter C one but the water hardly came thru. I think it would have taken about one minute to fill an espresso cup. I am led to believe that it should take about 30 secs to fill an espresso cup if the compression of the grounds are correct. Do you have a Classic ?

Many thanks.... Frederick


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

lordbland said:


> Do you have a Classic ?


no, Selecta Deluxe which is the House of Fraser one, outside of a Classic inner of a Coffee Deluxe so no solenoid valve.. the one with the smaller section of holes you mention sounds like the one that I use for 1 cup and 44mm ese pods, I would say I get an espresso in around 30-40 seconds with a pod.. it always tatses good and hot with a crema so I judge it at that.


----------

